
Ask HN: For how much should I sell my side project? - ttthrowawayyy
Hi HN,<p>I have a Saas side project that I&#x27;d like to sell, but not sure about the price.<p>It&#x27;s solo and bootstrapped. I work on it for 2-3 hours per month, answering emails, no other work is required.<p>It has 70 paying users and 500 total. Profit is around $4000 monthly. What would you say?
======
lettergram
1x yearly revenue for a business like that would be something people would
accept rather easily. SaaS runs a lot of risk that someone will produce a
better product. Customers will also generally leave the product over time. 1x
annual revenue is a quick sale.

------
jeesidhu
I would be interested as a potiential buyer. Please send me an email at
waterloodevs@gmail(dot)com

------
mromanuk
Please email more details to martin at pixdeo.com

